# Model 3914



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Picked up a used model 3914 a couple weeks ago and just got to the range to try it out. I am impressed. I was looking for a single-stack 9mm that was also DA/SA. Not that many choices out there anymore. The 3914 is the blued version of the 3913. It is compact and has a 3.5-inch barrel. If I ever decide to get my concealed carry liscense, this will most likely be the gun I will carry.

It shot very well. It is accurate. I put a variety of factory ammo and handloads through it and it never missed a beat. What a fun little pistol! Now, if I could find a couple more magazines for it that don't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

may i ask what you paid for it.. im looking for one also... i have a 6904 which ive had since they came out... i want either the 3914 or 3914 for cc... found one at a gun show today... for 425.... would like to get it cheaper.. thanks


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Fast
You might want to look at a S&W model 908 which can be found at a cheaper price, usually around 350. and is essentially the same pistol, size, mag cap etc.


----------



## Racinbob (Apr 30, 2011)

Very true on the 908. Basically the same as the 3912/14 but it does have some plastic parts inside. Nothing that would stop me from picking one up. I recently bought a parts assortment for a 908 because I like the looks of a stainless pistol with black controls. I installed the 908 safety, slide stop, hammer and trigger on my 3913. Looks great and is even smoother but that's probably due to a complete spring change out. I also prefer the non-ambi safety. On what may be considered the downside, the 908 parts were from a newer pistol and MIM. Of course I kept the original parts in case I decide to sell....say in 2095.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks racinbob and chessail77, i will check into the 908....


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Fast20,

I purchased the 3914 on Gunbroker this past August. During the time when I won the auction for the pistol, there was a decent number of other 3914's and 3913's and 908's up for auction. I can't remember the final bid, but I think it was about $260 plus $25 shipping. It was less than $300 when all was said and done.

The pistol was carried by the previous owner, as the bluing was well worn on the slide and there was some wear on the anodized aluminum frame. However, there was no rust or pitting on the pistol, and it appeared to have been well cared for by the previous owner. The rifling in the barrel was in excellent shape.

As I mentioned in my original post above, it shoots really well and I am happy with my purchase.

Good luck with your search. You might want to browse the gun auction sites on a regular basis. I happen to like Gunbroker and have had pretty good luck with making purchases on this auction site. I haven't really had much experience the other auction sites.


----------

